# 300 python tuts (great for beginners)



## DreamSeller (Jan 11, 2010)

Great for learning Python. The site contains over 300 tutorials for beginners up to experts.

Here it is: http://www.awaretek.com/tutorials.html
Enjoy


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

moved to the programming section as requested.


----------

